# ADA International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2006



## tsunami

INTERNATIONAL AQUATIC PLANTS LAYOUT CONTEST 2006

*CLOSING DATE FOR APPLICATION: APRIL 30, 2006*



> AQUA DESIGN AMANO Co., Ltd. organizes International Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2006. In 2005 contest, total 894 works were sent from 33 countries, and for the first time ever, number of applicants from outside Japan exceeded the Japanese applicants. We look forward to see many wonderful layouts at 2006 contest!


To enter, print out the pdf file, follow the directions, and mail it! Entry cost is *free*.

http://www.adana.co.jp/pdf/contest06e.pdf

Hope to see a good showing of APC's aquascaping skill and technique this year. Don't enter just to win! Remember that the layouts printed in the magazine are used by many as inspiration and a resource of ideas. I'll be entering, too!

Carlos


----------



## Gomer

woohoo!

Also, those that enter and place in the top 500(?) get the contest book for free! It isn't that hard to place there and you know you all want it!


----------



## Rek

the links don't work


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

The link works but you need to download Japanese into your PDF program.


----------



## Rek

fgencoz said:


> The link works but you need to download Japanese into your PDF program.


ok tanks


----------



## gf225

fgencoz said:


> The link works but you need to download Japanese into your PDF program.


How do you do this please?


----------



## summitwynds

If it is ok, I can save it in English, post it on my server and put a link here to it. Let me know, then I will do it.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

gf225 said:


> How do you do this please?


I use Microsoft internet explorer. When you click on the "view" menu you can choose "encoding" and "more" options. When you put the cursor on "more" option you can see many languages including Japanese. Click on Japanese. The program asks you to install a language support program related to Japanese. Say yes and install.


----------



## gf225

fgencoz said:


> I use Microsoft internet explorer. When you click on the "view" menu you can choose "encoding" and "more" options. When you put the cursor on "more" option you can see many languages including Japanese. Click on Japanese. The program asks you to install a language support program related to Japanese. Say yes and install.


Thanks but I've tried that and it comes up with this dialog box. Is there any other way? I remember viewing the .pdf ok last year.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

Try this link:

http://www.adaeuro.com/Links/Contest_2006_eng.pdf


----------



## gf225

fgencoz said:


> Try this link:
> 
> http://www.adaeuro.com/Links/Contest_2006_eng.pdf


That works fine. Thank you very much.


----------



## bichirboy

Dam, not enough time to get things going to enter. Next year I guess.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

Can anyone write about some critical experiences on,

1. *professional printing from the digital camera*

Does it matter to save the image in TIFF or JPEG format to get a more quality of printing. TIFF uses more memory space; does that mean more quality as well when printing?

Are papers, brands or critical procedures important for the quality of the prints?

2. *mailing to Japan*

How many days earlier should the mail be sent? Would it be more safe to send it through courier or any other special service or the regular service OK?

Would it be necessary to use padded envelops to protect the print and the disc?


----------



## baj

Yes TIFF is better, even with high quality JPEG there will be some loss, especially of the low frequency components in the data, you may not notice the difference though. I would say go with TIFF (no compression). The paper used is definitely a component in getting good quality prints. If you want it done painlessly, use Apple's iPhoto program, you can design the layout with text on your computer and they will send you a professionally printed photoalbum/journal within a week.


----------



## standoyo

hi,

do you know if the entries from the IAPC accepted?


----------



## dennis

You can user your entry from the IAPC however I don't think APC will automatically enter you.


----------



## standoyo

no worries, got that covered...


----------



## dennis

They say no repeats or previously published work but how many of the tanks are there from other contests, or from the previous year? I recognize a few.

Oh yeah, the 2005 ADA accpted entries from 2004 AGA and the AGA would automatically submit your entry if you asked them.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

If ADA accepts AGA contestants' entries upon request then why ADA still wants a printout of the digital images from the regular submitters?


----------



## John P.

Does anyone know how long standard mail takes to arrive in Japan?


----------



## dennis

fgencoz said:


> If ADA accepts AGA contestants' entries upon request then why ADA still wants a printout of the digital images from the regular submitters?


I am pretty sure that the AGA gets photos printed from the submitted files. I assume those are bulk mailed to ADA along with a disk full of the files.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

Thanks for the clarification Dannis. Printing the all AGA submissions should be a little bit costly for the AGA. They must be doing this and that with only $5 entry fee. I really appreciate them. 

I am a little bit late to submit my photo to ADA. I think the regular post takes 20 days to arrive there from Turkey. So I searched in UPS for its express cost. The lowest cost is 68,93 USD


----------



## dennis

As I was filling out my application tonight I saw that it says I can send the entry to my local represnetative, who as it turns out is ADG. Does anyone know if this is true? Not that I doubt it, I just don't want to miss some deadline or have had there been a change I was unaware of. I emailed Jeff a few minutes ago but I thought maybe someone else had already wondered about this also.


----------



## Navarro

Is true.
Luis


----------



## dennis

Totally awesome!

Thanks


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

10 last days to the deadline! 

Come on, let's hear the names of the APC members who participate in the contest.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

There seems to be only 15 days left to hear the results! This year there are 959 contestants from 36 countries.


----------



## AQUAMX

Hi Guys

Do we know when the results will be posted and where will be the first place to have them online?

Thank you

Brad


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

It was announced that the results would be posted at the end of June to the participants' addresses and they will be published in TAG. I think the results will also be available on the following web sites:

http://www.adana.co.jp
http://www.adaeuro.com


----------



## AQUAMX

Thank you


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

A great news from ADA:
Nozomi Hayakawa of ADA tells that the contest result will be announced on the ADA website by the end of the next week.


----------



## dennis

Graagh! Come on already!!!!


----------



## Sudi

Today? Tomorrow? 
I didn't sent anything in, but I'm excited to see all the projects 

Matt


----------



## dom

I believe those winners already received their airmail from ADA. A friend of mine just got his airmail from ADA. Won no.81.


----------



## littar

I got my air mail too from Niigita this afternoon  .


----------



## ranmasatome

I'm sure you guys are getting them by now.. if you didnt win care to share how you did?


----------



## GoHan

Yes, you guys can check in ADA website now!


----------



## RuiEstrelinha

Can't see rank, PDF error...

Can someone put here the ranking list?

Best regards,


----------



## Ajax

I downloaded the Japanese translation, and it worked. Some of the names I recognized:

26th Justin Law
36th Luis Navarro
40th Oliver Knott
68th Wayne Sham
119th Dennis Diets
141st Tony Gomez
160th Mike Senske
164th Norbert Sabat
367th Roy Deki

Congratulations guys! We've got some of the best aquascapers in the world right here at APC!

There were a lot more countries represented in the top 500 this year. Seems like the nature aquarium concept is really spreading!


----------



## coimbra

*bem...*

Copy/past the ranking list?


----------



## Ajax

I tried. It says the file is too big for a .pdf attachment, sorry.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

It is a PDF file, can't be copied.

I am 486. Hope I can do it better next year.


----------



## Sudi

I'll try getting a screen shot of it later. I'll post in here 
Congrats to everyone, great job APC!

Matt


----------



## Gomer

I either did much worse or the competition got much stiffer. dropped way back to 141.

either way, I am looking forward to the contest book!


----------



## Roy Deki

I am dissapointed with my ranking as well...I just can't get out of the high 300's. The first year for me 2004 I placed 353rd and it was my first tank and I didn't even know what I was doing. This years entry, I tried my best and ranked even worse....go figure.

Let us not forget Jordan Reece (redarowanaman) of Tucson. He placed 170th.


----------



## Ajax

I certainly didn't mean to leave anyone out. Those were just the names I recognized, and I'm still a newbie around here. How long does it usually take before the contest book comes out? I..(gasp)..MUST..(gasp)...HAVE..(gasp)...PICTURES! :lol:


----------



## Roy Deki

Actualy, I don't think Jordan is a member here at APC...but I wanted to give him some props anyway. He was the highest USA ranked participant (33rd) in the 2004 ADA contest.


----------



## Norbert Sabat

Hi

Grats to everybody 

Here's some scores people from TOP10 last year:

CHEN DE QUAN nr1 2005, nr86 2006
FUMIO SHIGA nr2 2005, nr7 2006, nr7 2004, nr11 2003, (year by year in TOP10  )
KAZUNORI MITSUDA nr3 2005, nr66 2006, nr8 2002, nr3 2003, nr25 2004
WAYNE SHAM nr4 2005, nr68 2006,
VLADIMIR UZHIK nr5 2005, nr22 2004, nr718 2006 (big fall down)
RYU HUEI YANG nr6 2005, nr158 2006
CHEN HUANG REN nr7 2005, i don't see him this year
KOJI NAKAMURA nr8 2005, nr11 2006
TAKEHIKO HOUNOKU nr9 2005, nr44 2006
OLIVER KNOTT nr10 2005, nr40 2006


----------



## crshadow

Yay, my ranking was 219! I'm pretty happy with that number. 

Congratulations to all!

-Jeremiah


----------



## bigstick120

Can someone post the link?


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

To install the newest version of Japanese Language Pack into your Adobe Acrobat Reader please go to http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/acrrasianfontpack.html

Choose from following options and open the downloaded exe file. 
*



Which font pack do you need?

Click to expand...

*


> Version : Adobe Acrobat Reader 5.0x
> Language : Japanese
> Platform : Windows


 After the installation my problem about PDF is resolved.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

Coimbra asked me if I could tell Portuguese ranks. Here they are in the first 500: 

335 Rui Alves
366 Andre Silvestre


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

bigstick120 said:


> Can someone post the link?


 Main page: http://www.adana.co.jp/
1-480: http://www.adana.co.jp/pdf/ranking06_1.pdf
481-959: http://www.adana.co.jp/pdf/ranking06_2.pdf


----------



## standoyo

Lucky to be at 81.

Regards

Stan
[Chung Wei Cheong]


----------



## Mellonman

Do you know if all pictures will be in the book and if all contestants will receive the book ?


----------



## dennis

All contestants at 500 or above should recieve a book. The book contains photos of every entry, or it did last year.

Nice job to all who entered and placed well. I was amazed to see I am 119! Way better than my 362 last year. Roy, don't be downhearted. You did very well in the AGA and I bet you do well again this year, you do have very nice 'scapes


----------



## Roy Deki

Dennis, GREAT job...did you enter your 50 gal?

Thanks for the words of encouragment!!


----------



## turtlehead

I saw Roy's and Dennis's names above mine, great job guys! I forgot I even entered and I don't even know which one was entered..... 438 first try...


----------



## jsenske

Congrats to LUIS NAVARRO for 36th place and highest ranking U.S. entry!


----------



## Roy Deki

jsenske said:


> Congrats to LUIS NAVARRO for 36th place and highest ranking U.S. entry!


I second that and Congrats to you too Jeff.

I can't wait to see the book!!!


----------



## ranmasatome

I have a suspicious feeling that we already know who the top place winner is... At least the people at AGA should.... read chinese its good for you.


----------



## Navarro

jsenske said:


> Congrats to LUIS NAVARRO for 36th place and highest ranking U.S. entry!


Thank you guy's!
Luis Navarro


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

It might be better for all the members to post their contest photos here. Let's see some beauty.


----------



## GoHan

Congrats. to all members who have entered this contest, especially waynesham, harry, Norbert.S. It is a very good expereience~


----------



## GoHan

Faruk Gençöz said:


> It might be better for all the members to post their contest photos here. Let's see some beauty.


From the letter of ADA, we cannot post our tank till Sept afte the contest book has released.


----------



## Mellonman

GoHan said:


> From the letter of ADA, we cannot post our tank till Sept afte the contest book has released.


... but most of the tanks which participated have ALREADY been shown on the internet


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

Especially the ones transferred from the AGA contest last year.


----------



## Overfloater

Faruk Gençöz said:


> Especially the ones transferred from the AGA contest last year.


Like mine which earned me 336th place. That is much higher than I expected for my first entry, especially after being obliterated in the AGA contest. I am looking forward to the book!

Congratulations to everyone. Mike Senske place @ 160, Jeff where is your entry?


----------



## bErNaX

i Want to see top 10 photos...Where is it?...

Bernardo.


----------



## Ricardo Pinto

Faruk Gençöz said:


> Coimbra asked me if I could tell Portuguese ranks. Here they are in the first 500:
> 
> 335 Rui Alves
> 366 Andre Silvestre


I'm in 411 and Portuguese.  Eheh

Regards,


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

Sorry about that Ricardo. Congratulations.

Were there any better performance of Portugal in the past ADA contests? Is this a good year for Portugal? There are 3 Portuguese in the first 500. This is much better than Turkey's performance.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

It seems we will wait to see the top tanks till September 2 when the results will be revealed in Niigata in Nature Aquarium Party.

I counted the number of entries from each country in the top 100. The results are: 
*Japan 48* entries in the first 100
Taiwan 15
Hong Kong 11
Italy 4
China 3
Korea 3
Poland 3
Germany 2
Singapore 2
Thailand 2
Ukraine 2
Finland 1
Israel 1
Malaysia 1
*USA 1 *
(There is one missing I couldn't find, sorry about that in advance)

How can we explain Japan's top performance and USA's poor performance in the top 100?


----------



## Ajax

I hope that as time progresses we will see more entries from the USA. Not because I want to see the USA win, but because right now most people here just don't get this part of the hobby. Too many people are caught up in the hustle & bustle of their daily lives to appreciate nature here. The aquarium is not about how much money it costs, or really even how good it looks (although closely recreating nature usually looks good!) it's about being able to bring a piece of nature inside to enjoy on a daily basis. At least it is for me. I love coming home and unwinding in front of the tank. I especially love watching my shrimp do their thing. I could watch them for hours. Sorry for the off-topic semi-philosophical rant :lol:


----------



## cezar

Hi everybody!


Faruk Gençöz said:


> I counted the number of entries from each country in the top 100. The results are:
> *Japan 48* entries in the first 100


We can go further 
In the *top 50* you have *32* entries from *Japan* - it's exactly *64%* !
In the *top 27 *(the number of Honore Prizes - correct me if I'm wrong) you have *19* entries from *Japan* - it's *70,37%* !!
And lastly the *top 7* - *3* entries from *Japan* - only *42,85%* 

Regards,
cezar


----------



## BryceM

It's a Japanese contest with Japanese judges right? It's probabably the same reason that the US wins so many medals every time the olympics are held in the US. They probably look for and are most impressed with styles consistent with their own culture.


----------



## Overfloater

guaiac_boy said:


> It's a Japanese contest with Japanese judges right? It's probabably the same reason that the US wins so many medals every time the olympics are held in the US. They probably look for and are most impressed with styles consistent with their own culture.


No doubt that is a given. You are right on this. Let us not forget that this is a Japanese contest despite having the word "International" in it's title.


----------



## dennis

Actually the judges are from all over the world. Last year there were 22 judges from 13 countries, only 3-4 from Japan, 2-3 from the USA and one or 2 from countries like Tiawan, Singapore, Russia, Italy, Poland, Portugal, adn several other. Pretty fair, actually and a Japanese contestant has not won in several years. You have to stop and think about the quality and intensity of the hobby in places like Japan. Heck, there are tons of good quality stores focused on plants in Japan. In the US there are like 3. Size wise that would be like if Japan had 1 good store in the whole country.


----------



## BryceM

Hmmm. That's what you get for running off at the keyboard without checking the facts.......  I suppose you're right about the level of the hobby in different countries. I was in Chicago last weekend and went to what is supposedly the "best planted tank store in Chicago." I wasn't very impressed.

Still though, I think there are differences in Oriental style vs. Western style in almost all art forms, not just planted tanks. When I look at what kind of tanks have been winning for the past several years it's often a "look" that isn't entirely popular in the US. It isn't necessarily right or wrong, but I think this particular contest (like all contests) is probably a bit biased toward a certain style.

I don't think anyone should feel bad just because a certain country didn't place well. It might be partly the quality of tanks and it might be partly bias in the judging.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

If there is a bias, why that bias exists especially against USA when the top 100 considered? Sometimes it is good to feel bad to face the reality and be motivated to make plans for doing better in the future.


----------



## Petah

Faruk Gençöz said:


> If there is a bias, why that bias exists especially against USA when the top 100 considered? Sometimes it is good to feel bad to face the reality and be motivated to make plans for doing better in the future.


I agree, Stop Complaining! If you lost, your tanks Are Not that great compaired to the others. So guess what? Refine your layouts... It's more of a paintng than a landscaped garden in a aquarium, Regardless of how you may think of it. And the Japanese are amazing, their layouts, the composition of colours and shapes, the level of commitment it takes to achieve it... well its engrained in the culture it self. Look at ADA, The level of perfection that they believe in... Honda..( the cars NEVER break down, unlike thier crappy usa counter parts ), Theres more to it than just mass production and cheap products... QUALITY, and quality it what the Japanese are known for and we can see it in everything they do. Including thier tanks.


----------



## Craig Tarvin

I agree, there is no bias, they are just better than us when it comes to natural aquascaping. It seems like most Americans focus on growing plants well, rather than actually "aquascaping".


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

Actually I asked the questions to be able to understand the details of technical deficits of the aquascaping as displayed here in APC. The fact is already there in the results but what were the technical details that brought these results? 

I have been trying to improve myself in aquascaping and I see two ways of progress. The first and the practical way is that I can try hard to meet the standards required by the jury/contest. There are more or less similar criteria used by the juries and I know from the Aqua Journals that Amano uses 5 factors in evaluating the tanks: Composition, Balance, Concept, Condition of Aquatic Plants, and Space Usage. If I adopt a strategy to target these factors it is like a competition without my soul. The art is something different than this cold strategy and I guess what is done by Japanese aquascapers is the second way.

I think that the second way is passing from whether the aquascaper can touch his or her emotions and catch them in the tank as the plants grow up. So the performance is not dependent upon directly to the evaluation criteria but to the human emotions. As the composition reflects an emotion the aquascaper becomes successful. I have deficits in emotion expression skills and I believe the improvement in this skill is dependent upon frequency of practice and getting feedback.


----------



## Craig Tarvin

Faruk Gençöz said:


> There are more or less similar criteria used by the juries and I know from the Aqua Journals that Amano uses 5 factors in evaluating the tanks: Composition, Balance, Concept, Condition of Aquatic Plants, and Space Usage. If I adopt a strategy to target these factors it is like a competition without my soul. The art is something different than this cold strategy and I guess what is done by Japanese aquascapers is the second way.


Faruk, I respect your opinion, but I have to disagree. I think that the way the non-Asian world aproaches planted tanks is usually without soul. How many posts on American planted tank forums are about how to target x ppm of so and so nutirent? How many are about comparing trace mixes by staring at lists of elements? How many are about including a little path or house statue into a 'scape? I think that the majority of Japanese and other Asian aquacapers understand and emulate nature better than the the majority of the world. They aren't trying to target a set of factors, they are just following their soul. I have to laugh when I see Americans obsessed about how to test and dose to some assumed level of whatever nutrient. Is the ADA, or AGA or A-whatever contest about who can dose to x ppm of whatever... no! How many tanks do you see in America (a huge country) that can even come close to the skill of the Creative Aquascapers Union's which is a group of about 8 guys in Hong Kong, which is pretty much one city, right? I am a member of one of the biggest clubs in the US, and I can tell you that the focus is definitely not aquascaping. If we as a country, or citizens of the non-Asian world, want to compete in these contests then we need to realize that we are part of nature, not some force that controls it! We need to open our eyes and shut our minds down!


----------



## shewey

Just out of interest, any Australians in the top couple of hundred?

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

Mark,
As far as I see there is only one Australian entry in the list and it is:
956 Lindrey Inwood _ Australia

Craig,
I don't know in which aspect you disagreed with me but I agree with your critics. And I also think that the points addressed by Dennis indirectly support your points.

I used the term "without my soul" just to describe my own feelings. It may be not appropriate to use the same term to describe what others target in aquascaping. The cultures are quite different and every culture has its own soul, targets and ways. Rather than over or undervaluing one culture it would be better to understand the elements of the Japanese culture.

It would be great to find an English speaking Japanese to tell us how their culture affects the way they set up their aquariums. I did an interview with Justin Law to publish it in a magazine and while I was questioning his technique, besides the technique he was also talking about his sincere appreciation of God. That was very impressive for me and I guess we do not elaborate on the emotional things here. We talk about Iwagumi here at a very superficial way without touching its main belief related base. Well, I don't think Japanese people talk about their feelings and beliefs in their own forums and I dont think they have to talk about them. Their culture is different and I guess rather than talking verbally about emotions they talk with what they produce in their tanks.


----------



## SnakeIce

The US was founded on individualistic aims, and that culture of the individual has continued up untill now along side values of production and gaining results. A big portion of the history of this country's production has been gained by exploiting natural resources and going against what is sustainable.

It is not supprising to me that we would be focused on the how and what is needed to grow plants rather than the putting emotion into the creation. We are not the culture of the bonsai, but rather the disposable green house gift plant. 

I see learning the ability to aquascape well as a spiritual journey into knowing one's self. As one becomes more in tune with our own well being one becomes able to see that which detracts from that. You become able to identify and change or remove the slightest distraction from a peaceful exsistence. 

How does one begin such a journey? It is so simple, yet grander than words can express.


----------



## Craig Tarvin

SnakeIce said:


> We are not the culture of the bonsai, but rather the disposable green house gift plant.


Great point


----------



## vafd

I strongly disagree on the point of some kind of lack of appropriate "culture" or "soul" associated with the Western (North America and West Europe) tradition. Cultural and scientific input of Western civilization can not be overestimated. Moreover its values and lifestyle become global as we speak. Whether it is good or bad is another question not related to current discussion.

I personally think that the main reason for such a strong performance of Japanese and Asian aquascapers is much more down to Earth.
They were in the game for much longer, have much better supply of needed goods (look at those photos from Asian aquatic plant/fish markets/stores) and training material (there is at least one magazine from ADA and I would guess quite a selection of books). Aquascaping is undoubtely very popular there. There is a large sub-culture of aquascapers. And they set trends. And it is very important to know what is hot and what is a yesterday cliche.

It does not mean that really revolutionary entry can not succeed, but it means that an average entry will be much more up to current standards.

And by the way, Japan is not all that small with almost 130 million people. And the whole Asia... half of the world population.

Regards.

Vladimir.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

When the popularity of aquascaping is stressed as the main point, there is again cultural influence on the popularity of gardening and aquascaping in Japan. Look at the comparison between USA and Japan in terms both economy and emotional variables:

Country -- SWL Ranking -- Life Expectancy-- GDP per capita-- Access to education score 
Japan -------90 --------- 82 --------- 31.5----------- 102.1
USA -------- 23----------77.4-------- 41.8 ------------ 94.6

SWL:Satisfaction with life

Japanese people seem to be less satisfied with their life (as compared to USA) and they have less money in their pocket to spend for aquascaping. On the other hand these people tend to spend more for the quality products and educative materials than the US people. I think this difference can be explained better with cultural preferences.

Reference: http://www.le.ac.uk/pc/aw57/world/sample.html

By the way, I should appreciate my country's effort to participate in a serious international competition. Look at Turkey's satisfaction with life and GPD values :

Country -- SWL Ranking -- Life Expectancy-- GDP per capita
Turkey------ 133--------- 68.7---------- 8.2


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

Look at the content of ADA party. It seems Amano will give direct answers to my question.

Nature Aquarium Party 2006 official schedule
September 2nd (Sat)
1:00 pm 　Reception Open
2:00 pm 　Introduce top ranking layout
　　The top ranking layout will premiere on this date!
　　*Special Lecture ' How to improve your layout' by Takashi Amano
　　He will advise special points to only the people who is in the event.
　　　　　You can be higher ranker next contest if you learn his advise.*
　　
　　Diagnose your layout
　　If you would like to be diagnosed your layout, Mr. Amano do that for you!
　　　　(Please contact us in advance if you want)
4:30 pm Live 'Aqua Journal'
　　You just ask your questions to top ranker. They will answer your question perfectly!?
6:30 pm Opening the Party
　　Enjoy Japanese food and some attractions. *Also, we organize IWAGUMI competition qualifying round and
　　　　the contest awarding ceremony in the party.*
8:30 pm Closing the Party
September 3rd (Sun)
9:00 am 　IWAGUMI competition (final round) / *Lecture 'How shoot the aquascape' by Takashi Amano
　　Mr. Amano tell you secretly how should you take photo for aquascape and you might be a champion for
　　IWAGUMI competition?*
10:30 am Visit to Mr. Amano's house and check the huge Nature Aquarium (W4xD1.5xH1.5m)
11:30 am Visit Nature Aquarium Gallery
　Mr. Amano is redesigning almost every tank in the gallery for the party now!!
12:00 pm Lunch
　Enjoy traditional Niigata food!!
1:30 pm Closing Nature Aquarium Party 2006
2:00 pm Sightseeing and convivial party (optional)
　We organize sightseeing and convivial party for people who wants to join
6:00 pm Convivial Party
Talk about Nature Aquarium each other with quality food and sake!
　　　　　We charge JPY10000 if you join optional sightseeing and convivial party.


----------



## Jimbo205

Faruk, without your prompting I never would have set foot in this forum. 
I feel like a kid with a sippy cup visting a Graduate School or Seminar by Doctorates.

I am lucky at my Local Fish Stores (2) that they have aquatic plants at all let alone Seachem supplies. When I dropped off a 5 gallon bucket of trimmings from my tanks for credit, they did give me some but in my opinion very little. My plants filled 2-3 of their tanks and got them motivated to clean up those planted tanks.

When I started this hobby my wife would ask me why I would waste my money on supplements when in her opinion it would be more cost effective to just throw out my dying plant and purchase a new one. I was horrified by the idea. My point was to nuture life and watch it flourish under my care - even if it was 'just a plant'. Trimming the plants took a lot of confidence and even then I could not just 'throw them out'. I might be able to 'recycle' them by putting the crushed remains under the substrate to provide bio-available carbon, or take them to the local fish store. When a fish kills another fish in one of my tanks - I am horrified. But I then try to figure out what to correct and how. 
Husbandry - that is what some people call it. Caring for your 'garden' and watching it grow and appreciating creation (plants) and trying to provide some harmony for 'nature' (fish) so they can grow to their full beauty. Whether it is by chemistry or natural biology - my goal is the same. Understanding how to do the 'work' is in my opinion mind boggling. 
Enjoying the path to the goal is a lot of the joy.

If this is about science, then I am screwed. If this is about the heart, and joy of the hobby then I have a chance. I lost my faith in science in a hospital and after asking enough questions they eventually tell you - "We just don't know yet." That is when I realized that the ART of medicine is only part science. Science by itself has no soul. Science by itself leaves no room for God. Science is just a tool. Men may use tools, but they provide the soul.

Thank you Faruk for prompting me to visit this forum. I never would have visited this on my own. Thank you again.



> I did an interview with Justin Law to publish it in a magazine and while I was questioning his technique, besides the technique he was also talking about his sincere appreciation of God.


Jimbo gives Faruk a big hug. :hug:


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

Here is the reply from Nozomi Hayakawa of ADA about the jury formation: 

total 17 members

Japan (3)
U.S.A. (2)
Korea (1)
Taiwan (1)
Hong Kong (1)
Singapore (1)
Germany (2)
Italy (2)
France (1)
Russia (1)
Portugal (1)
Poland (1)

I think interconnecting such a crowd from different countries is alone a serious business. I appreciate that effort.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

As for the numbers the jury seems to be biased against the Far East.


----------



## standoyo

Entries from 36 countries
Australia-1
Austria-2
Bolivia-1
Brazil-7
Bulgaria-1
Canada-1
Chile-2
China-21
England-1
Finland-3
France-7
Germany-14
Greece-8
Hong Kong-49
India-1
Indonesia-3
Israel-11
Italy-33
*Japan-365*
Kazakhstan-1
Korea-29
Latvia-1
Malaysia-84
Norway-1
Poland-36
Portugal-7
Russia-6
Serbia and Montenegro-1
Singapore-36
Taiwan-124
Thailand-29
Turkey-3
England-3
Ukraine-19
USA-43


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

Participation from 2 countires especially surprised me. England and India.

England has only 3 participations. Why is that? I would expect much more. 

India is in the tropical region and the aquatic plants can be found everywhere. But it has only one participation. Do we have a member from India?


----------



## Sudi

Poland has 36 people that started  Way to go!

Matt


----------



## standoyo

mistake in the post- England has 3 entries...


----------



## trckrunrmike

Any results yet?


----------



## standoyo

Took a peek in the 2006 book.


----------



## turtlehead

So when are they sending out the book? Has anyone got it yet?


----------



## Marc

turtlehead said:


> So when are they sending out the book? Has anyone got it yet?


Can anyone confirm that they are really sending out books to the top 500?


----------



## Ajax

Got to quickly browse the book on Sat at ADG....wow there are some stunning layouts this year! The top prize went to a tank with only 3 types of plants in it. Very simple, but also very nice.


----------



## RuiEstrelinha

ADA2006 Rank nº1










Best regards,


----------



## trckrunrmike

Whats that red plant? Honestly I thought #1 would be something better.


----------



## standoyo

Planting and layout skills are top notch. The red plant is Rotala nanjean. [which is usually green]


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

Blending of green and red is like a watercolor performance. This appearence may be the result of low resolution picture. I would like to have a closer look at the picture. 

Thanks for posting this spy photo but I hope ADA does not sue.


----------



## Gomer

BLending is directly proportional to the distance from the light..not that hard when we are talking about transitioning with 1 plant.


----------



## trckrunrmike

rotala nanjean turns [email protected]?!?! I've had this plant for a while and it never turns any color other than green.


----------



## turtlehead

Mike, look at the undersides of the leaves, it's pinkish, so yes, it turns a bit red/pink.


----------



## GillMan

Doesn't do anything for me, though I'm sure the layout is top notch and all. Just doesn't grab me...and I like the the natural style.


----------



## standoyo

trckrunrmike said:


> rotala nanjean turns [email protected]?!?! I've had this plant for a while and it never turns any color other than green.


LOL, a lot of us here are just as stunned!
Therein lies the skill and dedication. From what my friends who had a nice chat with Mr Chen at the ADA party, the grand champion was more than happy to explain how he did it.

IIRC-Super high lighting + regular WC[every 3days], Lots of iron supplement, expert trimming every 2 weeks...

Truly high maintenance tank. Even the glosso is turning reddish.

I can appreciate that all the judges scored this tank highly and it was indeed the best in the collective eyes of all the judges. I'm sure it's not everyone's cup of tea. Personally I like it and think it's a worthy champion though I like darker scapes!

[The photo posted here looks pinkish. It's actually a warm red]


----------



## gregorsamsa

Stan,

have yuo got the book yet? its 29 september and im still looking forward to the Contest Booklet.

I guess everyyear, they are looking for something different. Personally, i would think that a tank with those rocks he used be out of style. Those Seiryu rocks featured in the initial years of ADA style. As for his design, the red colour and seiryu rocks combi remind me of something i saw on CAU, i think by wayne.

regardless of this ranking, and maybe because of the resolution of the scanned photo, i would say that great effort was taken to ensure that the foreground blended with the background.


----------



## Steven_Chong

To be honest, I'm a bit disappointed . . . 2005's Grand Champ showed something much more creative and special IMO . . . I mean this is, glosso in front of 5 normally balanced dragon rocks, infront of concaved red stems . . . I'd just expect more from the international grand champ of ADA


----------



## trckrunrmike

I'm pretty sure CAU's Waterfall tank is better than this but thats my own opinion


----------



## turtlehead

I think the waterfall tank was creative but it also used filter floss, maybe that was not the style ADA is looking for? Turning a commonly green stemmed plant is more exciting maybe? I liked both. Very creative.


----------



## Steven_Chong

Were CAU's new generation tanks in this contest?

Bah, turning a green stem red isn't an artistic innovation IMO-- not when the exact same effect could just be made by planting vietnam instead of najenshan . . .


----------



## standoyo

gregorsamsa said:


> Stan,
> 
> have yuo got the book yet? its 29 september and im still looking forward to the Contest Booklet.
> 
> I guess everyyear, they are looking for something different. Personally, i would think that a tank with those rocks he used be out of style. Those Seiryu rocks featured in the initial years of ADA style. As for his design, the red colour and seiryu rocks combi remind me of something i saw on CAU, i think by wayne.


I've pored over my distributor's copy a full hour! LOL.

I like most of the tanks there and one or two are shameful but overall there are more stunning work.

[my two cents]


----------



## Gomer

Akwarium.org - profesjonalne urz±dzanie akwariów

Not the clearest scans, but who cares for right now 

Grand Prize









Gold Medal









Silver Medal









Silver Medal 









Bronze Medal









Bronze Medal


----------



## standoyo

Well? comment? I can only say good things cause they are all better than mine! :tape2:


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

They are better than mine too.


----------



## Jimbo205

> They are better than mine too.


This is only my opinion, but Faruk - I like yours better. But again, this is MY personal opinion. 
To me, yours look real. The others do not.

Anyway, like I said. Just my opinion. I like yours better Faruk. :smile:


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

The picture you have addressed seemed to be a product of primary school student as compared to winning photos. I am relax to say this because it was mine in 2004.

Actually we can use the ADA's 6 evaluation criteria to make sofisticated comments.

1- Artistic expression(maximum 100 points)
2- Originality(maximum 20 points)
3- Composition/Positioning of the plants(maximum 20 points)
4- Harmony of the fish and the layout(maximum 20 points)
5- Creation of one natural atmosphere(maximum 20 points)
6-Conditions of the plants and the temporal progress (maximum 20 points)

My ratings for the first place are:

Artistic expression 90/100
Originality 10/20
Composition 20/20
Harmony 10/20
Natural atmosphere 13/20
Conditions of the plants 20/20

Total:163/200

My ratings for the bronze medal:

Artistic expression 90/100
Originality 15/20
Composition 18/20
Harmony 18/20
Natural atmosphere 17/20
Conditions of the plants 18/20

Total:176/200


----------



## gf225

Faruk Gençöz said:


> Participation from 2 countires especially surprised me. England and India.
> 
> England has only 3 participations. Why is that? I would expect much more.


The UK is surprisingly far behind in the aquascaping hobby/art. Reefs are far more popular than high-tech planted tanks.

I am hopeful that times are a changing though. I am Practical Fishkeeping magazine's newest writer and "expert" and they're currently running my series on high-tech/new school planted tanks. Next is my series on aquascaping. Nothing like it has has been printed before and there's lots of interest.

I hope they'll be more entries next year.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

gf225 said:


> I am Practical Fishkeeping magazine's newest writer and "expert" and they're currently running my series on high-tech/new school planted tanks. Next is my series on aquascaping. Nothing like it has has been printed before and there's lots of interest.I hope they'll be more entries next year.


What a great news. Congratulations! Your impact can be like Amano's in Tropical Fish Hobbyist.


----------



## gf225

Thanks. There's no comparison though, I'm not talented - just enthusiastic.


----------



## trckrunrmike

The new CAU tanks did make the contest. You just have to go to the CAU website and beside every ADA entry tank there is a #, that # is its rank.


----------



## Steven_Chong

> Thanks. There's no comparison though, I'm not talented - just enthusiastic.


Amano also, started off as a fish breeder. 

Personally, I'm a bit dissappointed-- while the execution is great, it seems like the level of creativity made a large plummet. Without seeing the book I can't say if it's the scapers or the judges, but it's apparent that next year, hopefully both parties will step up in that regard. The top placers are stagnant as ADA's aquajournal photos. -_-

Actually, the guys lower down are a little better in that regard . . . the two silver-medalists are pretty impressive. They both have some subtle innovations that let them capture a bit more of the feel of real places-- though I can see how they lose to gold and grand in terms of how well kept they are. Grand and Gold . . . jeez, they look like carbon copies of aquajournal's more basic styles . . .


----------



## Sudi

Amazing Tanks! Thank you for better pictures!

Matt


----------



## standoyo

Faruk, looking at the high res picture you just _might_ rate the impact higher for the grand champ tank as did the judges as a collective.

I must say Mr. Chen was creative with his lighting and used some warm lights for the bg to give the two tone look.
you can see this very clearly as thew glossos in the shadows of the rocks are green and the ones that are not are yellow red.

Steven, your honest comments are valid and no one's gonna change your mind, but to be fair you'd have to direct it at the judges, not the work or the winner!


----------



## standoyo

For a look at the top 27, here's a link to theADA 1-27 world ranking

You have to register to view the pics unfortunately.
[Is that ok mods? I have permission from ADA Malaysia]
[my pic mb here is -ve]


----------



## turtlehead

No news on the contest books?


----------



## Gomer

Not yet.


----------



## jsenske

Not that I have anything to do with it, but I can tell you that you should be receiving them soon.


----------



## FazTeAoMar

Got mine Contest Book today! Awsome tanks, just breathtaking! COngrats to all!

André


----------



## Overfloater

Can't wait for mine!


----------



## Steven_Chong

Mine arrived too apparently . . . but it's in hawaii while I'm in California. >.<


----------



## turtlehead

Did any californians get theirs yet? I haven't yet.


----------



## Overfloater

Mine arrived yesterday. It is amazing. Full of great pictures and comments from the judges!


----------



## turtlehead

May I ask what rank were you guys?


----------



## Overfloater

I was rank 336.


----------



## dennis

119th


----------



## turtlehead

Hmmm... then how come I haven't received mine


----------



## Gomer

Same boat as you John.
..just waiting


----------



## dennis

I have not recieved mine either. I really hope I get it also as I moved last a few months ago and I have visions of it being lost in the mail!


----------



## turtlehead

I'm not sure if I gave the right address  nice to know that you haven't gotten yours yet Tony


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

The book is very educative. It contains judgment guidelines, scores of the winners, the jury, the best choice of each jury members and their general evaluations. It is interesting to compare what the jury saw and what the creator wanted to form in the aquarium.


----------



## turtlehead

Noooo.... stop the teasing......


----------



## JoeBanks

Is there any way to order the book if you weren't in the contest? What about previous years books?


----------



## Gomer

still waiting


----------



## dennis

Me too


----------



## Gomer

Mine arrived today. Time to look through it


----------

